# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Iva A Margine

## STEFY70

Salve
mi trovo in difficoltà a capire il concetto di iva a margine e le reg.contabili, vi spiego : siamo una ditta snc che ha acquistato da una sas dei beni usati e che sono stati fatturati con indicazione di iva a margine dl 41/95, art.36 e 55, quindi senza imposta. Come registro la fattura, con che titolo di esenzione ? e la fattura di vendita come deve essere fatta ? con iva o senza ? o solo sul margine ?  :Confused:  
Grazie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve
> mi trovo in difficolt&#224; a capire il concetto di iva a margine e le reg.contabili, vi spiego : siamo una ditta snc che ha acquistato da una sas dei beni usati e che sono stati fatturati con indicazione di iva a margine dl 41/95, art.36 e 55, quindi senza imposta. Come registro la fattura, con che titolo di esenzione ? e la fattura di vendita come deve essere fatta ? con iva o senza ? o solo sul margine ? 
> Grazie

  Il concetto del margine &#232;:
= chi acquista beni usati senza iva (dl 41/95) li rivende senza iva fino alla concorrenza del prezzo di acquisto ed assoggetta ad iva l'eccedenza (esempio: se acquisto un bene a 5.000 e lo rivendo a 6.000 assoggetto ad iva soltanto l'eccedenza di 1.000 di cui 833 imponibile e 167 iva);
= esistono diversi regimi (analitico o globale) a seconda del tipo di bene usato; nel margine analitico i calcoli si fanno su ciascun bene; nel margine globale i calcoli si fanno su tutti i beni considerati nel loro insieme;
= per il regime analitico si usano i registri iva ordinari, mentre per il regime globale si usano registri separati
= in caso di regime analitico: l'acquisto va registrato come operazione fuori campo iva dl 41/95, la vendita idem (in quanto la fattura va emessa interamente fuori campo iva dl 41/95) mentre i calcoli dell'iva sulla eventuale eccedenza fanno fatti al momento della liquidazione periodica 
Di che tipo di beni si tratta ? 
Ciao

----------


## STEFY70

si tratta di pezzi di aereo usati 
se ho inteso bene , per i due regimi la reg. ft acquisto è sempre fuori campo iva ? 
e nella fattura di vendita iva va applicata solo sull'eventuale margine ?  
se si tratta di un acquisto occasionale secondo te vale la pena di fare altri registri ? 
grazie per la tua risposta

----------


## Speedy

> si tratta di pezzi di aereo usati
> se ho inteso bene , per i due regimi la reg. ft acquisto è sempre fuori campo iva ?
> e nella fattura di vendita iva va applicata solo sull'eventuale margine ?
> se si tratta di un acquisto occasionale secondo te vale la pena di fare altri registri ?
> grazie per la tua risposta

  Nel tuo caso vale il regime analitico. Quindi:
= la fattura di acquisto è fuori campo iva dl 41/95 (ho creato nel mio sw un codice iva ad hoc)
= la fattura di vendita va interamente emessa fuori campo iva dl 41/95 (anche se il valore di vendita è superiore a quello di acquisto)
= l'iva sul margine positivo va poi calcolata separatamente ed aggiunta all'iva periodica da versare
= per il regime analitico occasionale non vale la pena fare altri registri 
Ciao

----------


## STEFY70

OK adesso ci sono, sei stato chiarissimo, ti chiedo solo : 
cosa intendi per iva calcolata separatamente ? in che modo ,  con una registrazione contabile ?  e se la fattura è emessa da un operatore
francese sempre per parti di aereo devo comportarmi come una 
normale operazione intracomunitaria o vale il discorso del margine anche
in ambito CEE ? 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

> OK adesso ci sono, sei stato chiarissimo, ti chiedo solo :
> cosa intendi per iva calcolata separatamente ? in che modo ,  con una registrazione contabile ?  e se la fattura è emessa da un operatore
> francese sempre per parti di aereo devo comportarmi come una 
> normale operazione intracomunitaria o vale il discorso del margine anche
> in ambito CEE ?
> ciao

  1- Registrazione contabile mettendo in dare le vendite fuori campo iva dl 41/95 ed in avere l'imponibile 20% e l'iva 20% (per aggiornare i progressivi iva io uso movimentare un registro corrispettivi creato ad hoc) 
2- Gli acquisti intracomunitari di beni usati tra operatori cee rimangono nel regime del margine, a condizione che in entrambi gli stati sia ugualmente vigente il regime del margine 
Ciao

----------


## sampras75

Avrei un problema simile anche io. Abbiamo acquistato un anno fa una vettura usata da un privato. Oggi vogliamo rivendere la stessa auto. Premetto che si tratta di operazione occasionale in quanto non siamo del settore. Dobbiamo quindi usare il regime del margine DL 41/95 con il metodo analitico. Avevamo acquistato la vettura senza IVA per 20.000 euro. Oggi la rivendiamo per 25.000. Quindi solo sull'eccedenza di 5000 va calcolata l'IVA.
Domande:
1) Come ci dobbiamo comportare all'emissione della fattura? dobbiamo mettere direttamente il totale di 25.000 con indicazione di "operazione soggetta al regime di margine art. 36 del  41/95" senza separata indicazione dell'IVA sulla differenza. Ma in questo caso, se non indichiamo l'IVA su margine, come farà poi l'acquirente a portarsi in detrazione l'IVA dato che non conosce appunto il "margine" su cui calcolarla visto che non lo indichiamo in fattura?
2) Contabilmente all'emissione della fattura registro il costo per 25.000 senza IVA come operazione fuori campo IVA DL 41/95?
3) Al momento di effettuare la liquidazione periodica come devo comportarmi contabilmente per la registrazione dell'IVA?
Grazie

----------

